# Discovery Gardens Best Project



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi All, 

Im sure there are a couple of people here that can help me...Im thinking of staying at Discovery Gardens for the next year..

And im not sure which project to go to and which areas are the most quiet, safe and far from the building bought by companies for there labours and employees.

1. Cactus
2.Contemporary
3.Middetarien
4.Mesoamerica
5.Mogul
6.The Gardens 
7.Zen

Thanksss


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Gardens is not part of Discovery Gardens, it's far better and a lovely place to live.

Out of the rest, I'm sure Zen is the best, it's the cluster closest to SZR.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> The Gardens is not part of Discovery Gardens, it's far better and a lovely place to live.
> 
> Out of the rest, I'm sure Zen is the best, it's the cluster closest to SZR.


Cool, thanks..
So Zen is the newest building? or the closest to Shk. Zayed Road? Do alot of workers live in that area? or is it mostly families?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No idea, but I think I'm right in saying that Zen is the only area with commercial businesses (shops, restaurants, etc) on the ground floor of each building.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The further you go back, the less populated (well car wise) and more non family it gets.


----------

